# HAF 922 vs CM 690



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm building a computer this summer, and one thing I can't seem to finalize on is the computer case. The CM 690 Advanced II and the HAF 922 is very appealing to me. I hear the HAF 922 is bigger and more airflow.. but is the difference that much? Which one has better features? 
I'm favoring the CM 690 Advanced II slight more because of it's capability of having alot of fans and it is better looking than the HAF 922, otherwise their pretty even. For one thing, I'm NOT buying the case for my build from NewEgg, I'm ordering it from Frys, so according to Frys, BOTH cases cost 90$.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

basically its personal preference. Both will do the Job well.

what you really should be concerne with is other components like the most important one which is the power supply you will be getting.


----------



## add123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Although you are the only post so far, I will reply anyways. What I want is someone else's opinion, but true, it's what I think. I'm building a 2500k build, please check out my thread, I will post a link underneath. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/a-i5-2500k-build-574845.html#post3271887


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I replied to your thread about your build as you need to change the psu you have chosen.

If I were to choose either case you have mentioned I would go for the HAF.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Bruce. I think that the Haf has got the better features with the larger front fan set up and interior space. The only thing I never understood was the motherboard tray of the HAF.....it doesn't extend all the way to the right so the cables are easy to see when management is done. But I think the Haf is the one to pick.

Jones


----------

